# Yet another MONSTER triggerfish



## ADRENALINE

Well, this 11 pounder is the third triggerfish we have caught this year over 10lbs. We have had around 8 of them go over 7lbs!! It has definitely been the year of triggersarous for the ADRENALINE. The little guy who caught it was beat after the battle and all he could talk about was how good it was going to look hanging on his wall. He was a pretty cool kid!! Here's the pics, enjoy!


----------



## ADRENALINE

This was on a 4 hour trip!!!!


----------



## MrFish

That's awesome!! He's a monster trigger!!


----------



## inshorecatch

Nice fish


----------



## Ikester

Nice fish!


----------



## user207

That is one nice trigger fish.


----------



## sniper

WOW nice trigger!!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Bigun' indeed. What'd you catch it on? (besides a hook  )


----------



## Mattatoar

Holy Moley! Nice Trig!


----------



## Ocean Master

That kid will remember this for a long time. Good job Capt. Ed


----------



## DreamWeaver21

That first pic is the best trigger fish pic I have ever seen. That fish looks huge!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Very nice Adrenaline. Not long before your triggers will be bigger than your customers.

You've been posting some monsters . Very nice!


----------



## Dplantmann

Huge trigger. Love that first picture.


----------



## cobe killer

now that's a true "trash can lid". good fish young man!!!!


----------



## LopeAlong

I went down to Zekes to check your boat out before I talked to you about a rig trip and I want to ask you what kind of hooks do you use on your trigger rigs?


----------



## specktackler04

wow nice trigger forget the wall think about what he will look like on the plate congrats to the young man


----------



## ADRENALINE

LopeAlong said:


> I went down to Zekes to check your boat out before I talked to you about a rig trip and I want to ask you what kind of hooks do you use on your trigger rigs?


Really good ones. Told you 80lbs was the way to go and it is July:whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## LopeAlong

Thats really funny because you had J hooks on all of your trigger rigs. Last time I checked it was the law to use circle hooks for all reef fish. Wouldnt matter if you caught a world record, it wouldnt count. Congrats Captain!


----------



## ADRENALINE

LopeAlong said:


> Thats really funny because you had J hooks on all of your trigger rigs. Last time I checked it was the law to use circle hooks for all reef fish. Wouldnt matter if you caught a world record, it wouldnt count. Congrats Captain!


Wrong again. Plus, this monster was caught on a 7/0 circle hook sow rig. Quit hatin


----------



## LopeAlong

Are you telling me that I didnt see J hooks on your trigger rigs?


----------



## ADRENALINE

Must have been looking at my bait rigs


----------



## LopeAlong

I have three young boys that have been following your posts all year and to take them down there and see your flagrante disrespect for the law makes me want charter a boat with integrity to set positive influence. You are obviously not family oriented as you claim. Character is what you show when no one is watching.


----------



## piscator

That's the biggest trigger I've ever seen. Looks like the LSU fans had a great day.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Lopealong what buisness is it of yours regardless?
Nothing illegal about catching bait on a JHook.
I fish Jhooks. Call the law. Let me know if you need help finding the number.

Don't let the haters get to ya Adrenalline. Just keep on posting. It kills em.


----------



## milesvdustin

Yeah, he is just a hater. Nice fish!

But he does have some flagrant disrespect for spelling and grammar, however....


----------



## SHunter

No evidence of any kind of hook in these photos. Nice catch Adrenaline.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Just for you Lopealaong. You are finally a winner. Congratulations.


----------



## LopeAlong

Last time I checked bait fish were still reef fish. Thank you for all the awards. 

Pardon me for trying to instill honesty and values into my children while not paying patronage to someone who doesnt.

If you could pass along that number it would save me some time


----------



## Sea Monkey

The OLE Hook Patrol.

Damn thats a BIG Trigger. I would love to catch one that size. My personal best is 7.5 #'s.

Now to Mr. hook patrol. You may need to refresh yourself on the regulations for hooks that are used for catching reeffish. It is not totally illegal to use j-hooks for reeffish. J-hooks are only illegal if you are using natural bait. If J-hooks were totally illegal for reeffish then all jigs would have a circlehook on them. Just a thought. I use j-hooks for Triggers, I use artificial bait. 

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## ADRENALINE

Lopealong, I can absolutely assure you that I am 100% legal and run a VERY family oriented charter business. You can see all the smiling families and children on my site. I have about a 90% return rate on the Adrenaline. I take GREAT joy in showing young kids the wonders of the Gulf and teaching them respect for all life in general. I frequently stop everyone on the boat and turn around to pick up fish that won't go down and re-vent them. I am a VERY good steward of our waters!! I think you might want to check the regs next time before you call someone out. We have also been boarded by the USCG and AMR several times this year with ZERO infractions, warnings, or tickets. Please move on if you have nothing positive to add.


----------



## Lil Curve

That is a very nice trigger!!


----------



## TightLines172

Well spoken Cap't!

Sent from my DROIDX using Forum Runner


----------



## reelsmooth19

Nice


----------



## amberjack

Very nice trigerfish. What other fish are on his trophy wall?


----------

